# Raised his leg to pee!!



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

Haha I'm definitely sure this shouldn't be under the "braggs!!!" section with other dogs getting titles but it's a big deal to me. Before today Tiger would always just stop in the middle of a walk and squat for a pee while he stared at me. But today he sniffed a bush and then raised one of his hind legs to pee on it. First time ever! He's about 2.5 years old. I'm so proud of him. He's always just been squatting for his whizz up until now. So proud.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Lol mine recently did too. Exciting stuff. I'm like "he is a man now!"


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was depressed when a couple of mine started lifting their leg... LOL


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I actually prefer a male dog that squats - easier to clean up a puddle rather than a spray up the wall or furniture!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

maxtmill said:


> I actually prefer a male dog that squats - easier to clean up a puddle rather than a spray up the wall or furniture!


I once read a thread on here about that topic, or at least that became the topic. Many people advocated neutering as a cure. The thread got heated, but what really stood out was those claiming that their dogs did not lift their legs in the house all had German Shepherds while those who were experiencing problems did so with small breed dogs in the home. Did you find the same?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Squatting actually empties the bladder out better. They ended up murdering all my bushes:wink2:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have two intact males(and one spayed female)...the younger male Gambit will NEVER lift leg with the more dominant older one, Karlo around. He knows better, but he always does the scat scratch after he poops. Karlo started lifting his leg at 4 months old and had two spayed females in the pack at the time. 
I understand pack dynamics and observe how they are. After training Gambit s a bit full of himself, and then Karlo(also still active in training) asserts himself to keep Gambit in check. I manage that and don't allow the dominance. They get along well but I know Gambit won't be lifting his leg or marking with Karlo in his life.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That is interesting. My youngest male started lifting his leg at 12 weeks. My oldest male is very dominant but it does not stop the young one. I will have to check and see if my middle male lifts his leg outside. I never paid attention.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I want mine to learn to lift his leg so badly. His pee lands on his front legs, then he walks in it. If I could teach him, I would. Congratulations!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I want mine to learn to lift his leg so badly. His pee lands on his front legs, then he walks in it. If I could teach him, I would. Congratulations!


May I suggest boots? :smile2:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> May I suggest boots? :smile2:


LOL. He wouldn't wear them. He likes bare paws.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> I want mine to learn to lift his leg so badly. His pee lands on his front legs, then he walks in it. If I could teach him, I would. Congratulations!


Midnite did this for awhile and he finally got the hang of it. That was when he was stuck between squatting and lifting his leg, he didn't quite get it at first.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

It's funny how they can be so different as to the ages they start hiking their legs. I've had a couple of males who started in puppyhood--they had the intent if not the motor skills and occasionally toppled.

My current male was 18 months. We worried about him.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the congrats. Tiger is neutered so I was kind of surprised he did it. But he did it in one quick motion like he'd done it a thousand times before. My big man now.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol! There should be some kind of ceremony for male dogs on the day they start lifting their legs.

Hmm... what could it be, instead of moving their hat tassels to the other side like those who graduate....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe the gift a new bigger water bowl?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Midnite did this for awhile and he finally got the hang of it. That was when he was stuck between squatting and lifting his leg, he didn't quite get it at first.


So there is hope for us? Mine also hates to pee outside our yard. I decided if he can learn to make, he will pee everywhere.


----------

